# Laptop hat keinen Netzwerk-Zugriff



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo liebe Community,
Ich habe seit mehreren Tagen das Problem, das mein Laptop keinen Netzwerkzugriff mehr hat.
Das Problem begann nach dem ich in den Einstellungen meines Speedport W500V WLan von "an" auf "aus", und wieder zurück auf "an" gestellt habe. 
An den einstellungen habe ich sonst weiter nichts verändert. Und das seltsame ist, das nicht nur mein Laptop, sondern der Laptop meines Kumpels und bei meiner Spielekonsole auch keine Verbindung herstellen kann.

Bei meinem Windows 7 laptop steht "Nicht Identifiziertes Netzwerk / Kein Netzwerkzugriff" und beim Vista Laptop steht auf "Kein Netzwerkzugriff" oder so ähnlich. 
DHCP usw. ist im Router eingeschaltet. Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts verändert und auf einmal treten diese Probleme auf.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, da ich den laptop wirklich benötige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Viele Grüße,
loleron.


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2010)

Weis denn keiner was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Braucht ihr noch irgendwelche Details?


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Richte doch nochmal neu ein und trag den Schlüssel nochmal neu ein. Irgendwie sieht es ja so aus, als ob der WAP-Schlüssel nicht mehr passen würde. Oder lässt dein Router vielleicht keine neuen WLan-Geräte mehr zu?
Vielleicht wurde das irgendwie versehentlich deaktiviert. Schon mal im Router geschaut?


----------



## Mindadar (17. Januar 2010)

Probier es erst mal mit einem Lankabel. Das muss gehen. Und dann gib 192.168.2.1 ein im browser,ist die seite deines routers, standart pw ist 0000 Dies gibst du dort ein und konfigurierst es. Erst mal solltest du deine Mac addresse rausfinden Und diese dann im netzwerk beifügen also im router....wo genau weiß ich leider mom nich


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2010)

Ich hab vergessen zu schreiben, das mein normaler PC per lan funktioniert. Sonst könnt ich ja hier nicht schrieben ^.^ 

Natürlich hab ich schon in die router configs geschaut usw. Es passt alles.

Wenn ich mich mit dem laptop verbinden will muss ich ja schlüssel usw eingeben. Fals ich nen falschen schlüssel eingeb kann ich ja gar net verbinden. Er is ja verbunden aber hat keinen Netzwerkzugriff oder so. Bei keinem Gerät =(


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

Und du bist wirklich sicher, daß du auch geschaut hast, daß dein Router weitere WLAN-Geräte zulässt? Eine solche Option gibt es immer und die ist auch wirklich aktiv?
Kannst du die anderen im Netz pingen? Und bekommst du bereits ne IP zugewiesen?


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2010)

Also ich kann eine solche option nicht finden, aber ich habe nichts verstellt. Alles so wie vorher. Und wie ich irgendwass anpinge oder ob ich eine IP zugewiesen bekommen weis ich nicht. Ich bin leider nicht so der Netzwerkexperte :/ 

Also auf meinem laptop is ja windows 7.

Wenn ich da die WLan-Verbindungen anschaue, sehe ich meinen router und dahinter steht verbunden. Dann öffne ich die Eigenschaften und sehe das:

Verbindung:
IPv4-Konnektivität: Kein Netzwerkzugriff
IPv6-Konnektivität: Kein Netzwerkzugriff
Medienstatus: Aktiviert
Kennung (SSID): SpeedportW500V
Dauer: 10:46:43
Übertragungsrate: 54,0MBit/s
Signalqualität: Beste

Wenn ich dann nochmal auf Details klicke steht da:

beschreibeng: Intel Wireles ... ... ...
Physikalische adresse: (paar nummern-buchstaben)
DHCP-aktiv: ja
automatisch knofigurierte Ipv4-Adresse: (IP Adresse)
ipv4 subnetzmakre: (IP Adresse)
"-gateway: steht nichts
"-DNS srver: steht nichts
"-Wins-server: steht nichts
NetBIOS über tcpip aktiv: ja
verbindungslokale ipv6-adresse: (lauter zahlen usw)
ipv6 gateway: steht nichts
" - DNS-Server: 3 zeilen mit zahlen


----------



## Tronnic² (17. Januar 2010)

Oha, ich hab die Fehlerbehebung ausgeführt und er hat irgendwas aktiviert.

Jetzt gehts -_-

Aber meine Konsole streikt irgendwie immernoch.

Gibts doch nicht >.<


----------



## Klos1 (17. Januar 2010)

pingen macht man einfach, in dem man in der Konsole:

ping www.yahoo.de eingibt, zum Beispiel. Oder eben ping gefolgt von der IP des Routers oder eines anderen Computers.

Der Router hat dir aber eine IP zugewiesen. Was allerdings fehlt ist der Eintrag des Standardgateways und des primären DNS-Servers. Wie soll dein PC ne Verbindung aufbauen, wenn er kein Default-Gateway hat?
Da muss überall die IP des Routers rein. Die Frage ist nur, warum bleibt das leer. Mach das mal händisch und schau ob es geht, dann sehen wir weiter.

Dazu musst du aber auch die IP des Laptops vergeben. Ich nehme an, daß du ne Subnetzmask von 255.255.255.0 hast. Das heißt, daß bei der IP vom Rechner die ersten drei Oktetts mit dem Router übereinstimmen müssen.
Beim vierten machst du einfach mal 102 oder so. Keine Ahnung, wie groß der DHCP-Pool bei deinem Router ist. Oder du schaltest DHCP kurz aus, dann kannst du eine beliebige Host-Adresse vergeben. Der Netzanteil muss aber in jeden Fall übereinstimmen.

Wenn dein Router also 192.168.178.1 hat, dann muss die IP des Laptops auf jedenfall mit 192.168.178 beginnen, sonst ist er in einen anderen Netz.


----------

